# RCA message blanks



## superheat (Dec 12, 2011)

Good day, all.

I'm wondering if anybody has any old RCA message blanks and an old R/O typewriter. I'm looking to recreate an old radiogram from 1977. We're looking to have the message (a two-pager) framed, but my wife glued the message to a page in her scrapbook, back to back, and there's no way those pages are coming apart.

If you've got them, please let me know via PM and I'll send a scan of the message and email it to you for reproduction. I'll happily cover postage and other costs.

Many thanks.


----------



## BobRyder (Feb 10, 2016)

We at Chatham Marconi Maritime Center on Cape Cod MA have some of what you seem to need. RCA ran CHATHAMRADIO/WCC for nearly 75 years after Marconi was told to leave by the US government after WW1 ended. Now the receiving station is a museum. Check a search engine to find the URL for last Marconi/RCA campus in the USA that is still intact with eleven original buildings.


----------

